# Siege in a Spring Sunset



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

The weather has been gorgeous the last few days, and we've been keeping things with Trent low key (minor/healed leg injury), so Siege and I went for a walk through the park. I haven't had a chance to take many real outdoor photos of her yet, and am really happy I took advantage of the great lighting. 

Lots of photos coming up, Siege is already wondering why I'm not throwing her ball



























Happy girl!













































8 years old and in fantastic shape




































I love this girl <3


















Malinois in action

















































































Against the sunset


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Much happy






















































This girl loves to run



























What we have will surpass the sun




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

OH MY!!! She has only become more beautiful







You seriously take the best photos. Were any of these edited? My favorites are the first 2 under "happy girl" and the second one under "Malinois in action".


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Totally looks like she's dancing till the sun goes down. Gorgeous girl, gorgeous pics!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Great, great photos, really like the action shots. And, of course, she is gorgeous!

Susan


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Her color almost makes me think of an african wild dog lol. So love this girl! Her color and her intensity is just awesome.


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That is the most beautifulist deer I've ever seen!  :wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Lobo dog said:


> OH MY!!! She has only become more beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Those are some of my favorites as well - and I'm really loving this girl more with every day.



Kahrg4 said:


> Totally looks like she's dancing till the sun goes down. Gorgeous girl, gorgeous pics!


That is her to a T (and then we went home and she danced and leaped and snapped around some more). And thank you!!



Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Great, great photos, really like the action shots. And, of course, she is gorgeous!
> 
> Susan


Thank you  I'm really happy I got some action shots, I love seeing an athletic working dog in motion!



Colie CVT said:


> Her color almost makes me think of an african wild dog lol. So love this girl! Her color and her intensity is just awesome.


Hahaha you don't know it, but that's basically the best thing you could say LOL African Wild Dogs are my favorite animal, and now I have another nickname to add to the list <3 Thank youuu!!



Asten said:


> Beautiful girl!!


Thanks so much!



Carriesue said:


> That is the most beautifulist deer I've ever seen!  :wub:


Hahaha thank you! Indeed, I wrangled her from the wild and have semi-tamed her


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love her intensity  Gorgeous girl and I love the backdrop of the sunset, though I'd happily ship you some snow so you can add to the experience  lol


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> That is the most beautifulist deer I've ever seen!  :wub:


I said the EXACT same thing about a beautiful deer  


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

RZZNSTR said:


> Great pics!


Thank you 



Shade said:


> I love her intensity  Gorgeous girl and I love the backdrop of the sunset, though I'd happily ship you some snow so you can add to the experience  lol


Thank you so much! LOL!! I'd be happy to have a foot or two of snow, we never get more than a few inches here (and even then it only lasts for a week), so I LOVE snow. 

I will admit though, it's nice to feel the sun. We don't get that very often too LOL!!



Ruger Monster said:


> I said the EXACT same thing about a beautiful deer
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous!


Haha thank you! She really does have a kind of wild look to her. Plus she's just ALL legs!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She is just...poetry in motion.  
Love those action shots!
Your photos are so nice. I feel like I can just reach out and touch that dark, glossy fur...
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is beauiful and man so is the weather. Love seeing her in motion. She definitely looks like she is a very happy girl.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I love these pictures! Siege is BEAUTIFUL! What kind of camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh how I long to see green grass! It is currently 3 degrees/real feel of -19 degrees. 

Random question. Do you have a full frame or cropped sensor camera?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> She is just...poetry in motion.
> Love those action shots!
> Your photos are so nice. I feel like I can just reach out and touch that dark, glossy fur...
> Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you so much, that's such a lovely compliment! 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> She is beauiful and man so is the weather. Love seeing her in motion. She definitely looks like she is a very happy girl.


Thank you! She's an incredibly special girl and is just fun, fun, fun. A lot of happy energy packed into 43 lbs of dog! 



GypsyGhost said:


> I love these pictures! Siege is BEAUTIFUL! What kind of camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


Thank you so much! And I don't mind at all, I love talking cameras LOL I am using a Nikon D7000 with a 50mm f/1.4 D lens 



KathrynApril said:


> Oh how I long to see green grass! It is currently 3 degrees/real feel of -19 degrees.
> 
> Random question. Do you have a full frame or cropped sensor camera?


Oh WOW. Yeah, I do not envy that. I love snow but the truth is, I'm still a wimp in the cold. Wouldn't be able to handle weather like that for more than a week or two maximum. 

And I am using a crop sensor camera, a Nikon D7000. I've had it for a a little over a year now and love it - sometimes I get the itch to upgrade, but just remind myself I'm still learning how to use the camera I have now. Plus I wouldn't mind saving up for a fixed aperture zoom instead


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a lovely girl, you take such wonderful pictures rei; hope your
wonderful little man is feeling better soon.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha!  I must have known somehow with my magical psychic powers! It just struck me when I was looking at some of those pictures of her. Her pattern is just awesome and really unique. She is a really good looking girl!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Rei said:


> Oh WOW. Yeah, I do not envy that. I love snow but the truth is, I'm still a wimp in the cold. Wouldn't be able to handle weather like that for more than a week or two maximum.
> 
> And I am using a crop sensor camera, a Nikon D7000. I've had it for a a little over a year now and love it - sometimes I get the itch to upgrade, but just remind myself I'm still learning how to use the camera I have now. Plus I wouldn't mind saving up for a fixed aperture zoom instead


Haha I hear yah. I keep wanting to get a full frame camera as my main focus is landscape and keep kicking myself for not starting out with buying one in the first place. I had thought I could "see" the difference between a DX/FX frame, but apparently I can't as i thought you had a full frame camera.  Love your pictures!


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Love those action pics, nothing like the beauty of a lean, muscular dog in top shape. Such a living work of art, and that coat, beautiful.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> such a lovely girl, you take such wonderful pictures rei; hope your
> wonderful little man is feeling better soon.


Thank you so much on both counts  Trent is feeling 100%, but he's been more susceptible to injury lately so we'll be returning to the rehab vet and exploring exercise options like water therapy. Will be fun for everyone!



Colie CVT said:


> Haha!  I must have known somehow with my magical psychic powers! It just struck me when I was looking at some of those pictures of her. Her pattern is just awesome and really unique. She is a really good looking girl!


Hahaha I looooove it!!! And then someone else on another site made the same comment LMAO Very cool :thumbup:



KathrynApril said:


> Haha I hear yah. I keep wanting to get a full frame camera as my main focus is landscape and keep kicking myself for not starting out with buying one in the first place. I had thought I could "see" the difference between a DX/FX frame, but apparently I can't as i thought you had a full frame camera.  Love your pictures!


Ah yeah, that's one big thing keeping me back from upgrading. As much as I want to, the thought of trading out all of my lenses and starting over...no thank you LOL For what it's worth, when you do upgrade to FX...you've definitely earned it!! Your photos are gorgeous and very professional. 

I'm going to take the fact that you thought I was using full frame as a compliment  Thank you!! 



Kayathefrustrated said:


> Love those action pics, nothing like the beauty of a lean, muscular dog in top shape. Such a living work of art, and that coat, beautiful.


Thanks so much! Yeah, this girl is all kinds of incredible. She had a litter about half a year ago, I think, and turned 8 years old recently :wub:



Mrs.P said:


> Beautiful shots!


Thank you!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Rei said:


> Ah yeah, that's one big thing keeping me back from upgrading. As much as I want to, the thought of trading out all of my lenses and starting over...no thank you LOL For what it's worth, when you do upgrade to FX...you've definitely earned it!! Your photos are gorgeous and very professional.
> 
> I'm going to take the fact that you thought I was using full frame as a compliment  Thank you!!



Thank you so much! It definitely was a compliment that I thought it was a full frame camera.


----------

